# Red Sox 2012



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2012)

what a mess.  $67 million on the dl, no closer, starters are horrendous.  14 games is hardly a season but it's hard to imagine this thing turning around anytime soon.  Looks like Valentine lost the clubhouse already.  Fans booing him like he is the reincarnation of Don Zimmer as the globe pointed out.  

too bad my second team is the Pirates......:grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, we had a couple awesome seasons there, it's on to another couple decades of  pain and aggravation .


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah, we had a couple awesome seasons there, it's on to another couple decades of  pain and aggravation .



Right back in good old Sox form...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 23, 2012)

couldn't believe the Fold up against the Yankees Saturday -- how do u blow a 9 run lead in the very late innings  ??????????


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> couldn't believe the Fold up against the Yankees Saturday -- how do u blow a 9 run lead in the very late innings  ??????????



by having the worst bullpen in baseball.....

Red Sox went into this off season having three major issues.

1. Cancerous Clubhouse
2. Terrible Bullpen
3. Lack of depth at Starting Pitching

What did ownership do?  Made Francona the scapegoat and did nothing to address the other 3 issues.  They thought, well if we bring in a new manager, maybe he'll fix the cancer problem and it's inconceivable that the team will pitch that bad two years in a row.  They were wrong on Bobby fixing the clubhouse, they were right that they couldn't pitch that bad two years in a row; they're pitching even worse.

Henry is going to pay dearly for taking a penny wise, pound foolish approach.  At the very least they should have traded Becket for a can of beans to make a statement.  The team would still suck (and they're going to suck for at least 3-4 more years with their current contract obligations), but I think even the pink hats in Boston would support a losing team that cares over a losing team of overpaid, under-performing, entitled prima donnas.

At least Henry can sleep somewhat easy knowing he got rid of the most overrated baseball GM in history with Theo.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> by having the worst bullpen in baseball.....
> 
> Red Sox went into this off season having three major issues.
> 
> ...




Interesting analysis D!  You've obviously invested some time in thinking about it .
 My question simply was more of a statement .I LIVE with a Yankees fan ( Me i hate the friggin game ) and i've got grandkiddos in BOTH Boston region and in Manhattan so i'mm schitzoid    on THIS whole Red Sox /Yankees thang > but your research will help me to deal with the Red Sox nation part of my family -- thanx 

W


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2012)

Baseball is like watching paint.  Boring.  It was probably my best sport when I was playing and can't stand it. Lax is much better for a spring time sport.Just sayin.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Baseball is like watching paint.  Boring.  It was probably my best sport when I was playing and can't stand it. Lax is much better for a spring time sport.Just sayin.



LMAO !!!!!!! Boy i agree with the Paint thing -- just too damn slooooooooow moving and i can't abide all the crotch grabs , nervous tics , delays and other time wasting nervous habits that add zip to either the excitement factor or the outcome  . I can watch a slugfest but a freaking pitching duel is as intersting as watching grass grow .

Must b a North Country thing,  eh Puck ??


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> by having the worst bullpen in baseball.....
> 
> Red Sox went into this off season having three major issues.
> 
> ...



What amazes me about baseball is how a sport that is so slow moving can have fans that jump to the worst possible conclusions after what, 20 games of a 162 game schedule?

The Sox are not as bad as they look right now. Valentine takes alot of getting used to.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO !!!!!!! Boy i agree with the Paint thing -- just too damn slooooooooow moving and i can't abide all the crotch grabs , nervous tics , delays and other time wasting nervous habits that add zip to either the excitement factor or the outcome . I can watch a slugfest but a freaking pitching duel is as intersting as watching grass grow .
> 
> Must b a North Country thing, eh Puck ??


 

Hockey Country.  

Played against this guy (http://www.rooathletics.com/coaches.aspx?rc=40&path=baseball) under Pinky.  Guy had a cannon but went no where in pro ball.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 24, 2012)

theres nothing better than a pitching duel.  you guys must think soccer is boring too...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> theres nothing better than a pitching duel.  you guys must think soccer is boring too...



I sure do !


----------



## kickstand (Apr 24, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Played against this guy (http://www.rooathletics.com/coaches.aspx?rc=40&path=baseball) under Pinky.  Guy had a cannon but went no where in pro ball.



I think the northeast is littered with guy like that - lots of promise, but weren't able to get anywhere with it.  I can think of a dozen guys from about '88 thru '95 off the top of my head.  Hopefully Jeff Locke, from North Conway, can break that streak.  He didn't make Pittsburgh's rotation, but I'm sure he'll get called up at some point, because of injuries or Pittsburgh just sucking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> What amazes me about baseball is how a sport that is so slow moving can have fans that jump to the worst possible conclusions after what, 20 games of a 162 game schedule?
> 
> The Sox are not as bad as they look right now. Valentine takes alot of getting used to.



It's not just a 20 game sample size.  It's essentially the same exact team (minus Papplebon) that went 7-20 last September.  Granted they do have injury problems right now, but this is a .500 team at best with a $170M payroll.  They're a mess.  Very reminiscent of the Mets teams of the last decade.  High payroll and lousy results.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Lax is much better for a spring time sport.Just sayin.



I gave up baseball after little league and played Lacrosse in HS.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> What amazes me about baseball is how a sport that is so slow moving can have fans that jump to the worst possible conclusions after what, 20 games of a 162 game schedule?
> 
> The Sox are not as bad as they look right now. Valentine takes alot of getting used to.



Only 15 games, and good point. The Sox are a good enough team that they should at least be in contention for a playoff spot come September.

The biggest mistake they have made this season, in my opinion, is not putting Bard back in the bullpen. I wasn't a huge fan of making him a starter to begin with, but I understood it with the signing of a decent closer, and Melanson as a set up guy. With the injury to the closer, and Melanson being a flop, I think they needed/need to adjust. I would much rather have Aceves in the rotation and Bard as the closer or set up guy. Yeah, it is only one game, but look what Bard brought to the table in the 8th inning last night. That is the biggest piece the Sox have been missing this year. Obviously I don't know what their actual rationale is, but it almost seems like they are doing this to make Bard happy, which is ridiculous from a business perspective.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> It's not just a 20 game sample size.  It's essentially the same exact team (minus Papplebon) that went 7-20 last September.  Granted they do have injury problems right now, but this is a .500 team at best with a $170M payroll.  They're a mess.  Very reminiscent of the Mets teams of the last decade.  High payroll and lousy results.



exactly.  same team as september, same problems.  this is a continuation of last years debacle.  so far at least.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2012)

2knees said:


> exactly.  same team as september, same problems.  this is a continuation of last years debacle.  so far at least.



To add to your paranoia, DHS made the comparison to the Mets, the last team that Valetine managed.

Hopefully he won't pull the old fake mustache trick like he did with the Mets.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> To add to your paranoia, DHS made the comparison to the Mets, the last team that Valetine managed.
> 
> Hopefully he won't pull the old fake mustache trick like he did with the Mets.



:lol:  I don't think it's paranoia.  Just a casual observation about a baseball team.  Let's not get crazy here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Hockey Country.
> 
> Played against this guy (http://www.rooathletics.com/coaches.aspx?rc=40&path=baseball) under Pinky.  Guy had a cannon but went no where in pro ball.



 Pinky was a class act !!!  really went to the plate for the kids he and Barlow picked my son for The Athlete of the Yr award back in the late 80's  . Jimmy died WAY too young


----------



## kickstand (Apr 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Hopefully he won't pull the old fake mustache trick like he did with the Mets.



Are you kidding me?  I am hoping, praying, doing a dance that he does this.  The media in Boston is already having a field day with him and this team.  Could you imagine what would happen if he did this again?  The inter-web/twittis-blog-osphere would go into hyper-drive and spin off its axis.  I hope random people from the team are anonymously leaving fake mustaches on his desk every couple of days.

The only thing I could think of that would top this is if, after getting ejected, he came down thru the stands and asked to sit in the owner's seats that are right next to the dugout.  Bud Selig's head would explode.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2012)

The Bobby V mustache show is one of the great LOL moments in Baseball history.  I too hope to see it again.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The Bobby V mustache show is one of the great LOL moments in Baseball history.  I too hope to see it again.



Nice to see you guys have a good sense of humor.

You'll need it.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2012)

My 2012 Red Sox boycott continues.   I have not watched 1 nanosecond of the NESN feed.   The way to fix this problem is to hit them where it counts.... their bottom line.   Declining advertising revenue.   Abandonment of the team by the suits and pink hats that make it impossible to see a live game at a reasonable price.   I predict the home sellout streak will end in early May against Oakland or Seattle.

Beckett and Lackey are signed through 2014.   Crawford is signed through 2017.   It's not going to get any better.    Larry Lucchino's players are going to be a sub-.500 team for several years.   Until the owners wake up and realize that Lucchino is the problem, it's going to be a toxic clubhouse with 25 players and 25 limos.   The way Lucchino threw everybody under the bus last September isn't something this team is going to recover from.   They can't sign free agent talent because nobody wants to play for them.   Thus the worst-in-the-majors bullpen.

It will be really nice to be able to show up at Fenway and buy tickets from a panicked scalper for 50 cents on the dollar.  I think that is where this team is headed.   When the Bruins and Celtics sucked, you could walk up and get a ticket to just about any game.   Ditto the pre-Tom Brady Patriots.   I predict the same is about to happen in Fenway Park. 

I'm watching my baseball in Pawtucket this year.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 24, 2012)

Geoff said:


> My 2012 Red Sox boycott continues.   I have not watched 1 nanosecond of the NESN feed.   The way to fix this problem is to hit them where it counts.... their bottom line.   Declining advertising revenue.   Abandonment of the team by the suits and pink hats that make it impossible to see a live game at a reasonable price.   I predict the home sellout streak will end in early May against Oakland or Seattle.
> 
> Beckett and Lackey are signed through 2014.   Crawford is signed through 2017.   It's not going to get any better.    Larry Lucchino's players are going to be a sub-.500 team for several years.   Until the owners wake up and realize that Lucchino is the problem, it's going to be a toxic clubhouse with 25 players and 25 limos.   The way Lucchino threw everybody under the bus last September isn't something this team is going to recover from.   They can't sign free agent talent because nobody wants to play for them.   Thus the worst-in-the-majors bullpen.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat as you.  I have not watched a single out this season (outside of being at a bar and having it on in the background).  Last season, I didn't watch any baseball until September, although that was more about watching the B's until late June and then not being able to adjust to the slow pace of baseball after watching playoff hockey for 2 months.

2 falls ago, I got a marketing phone call in October or so, and it was clearly from a firm the Sox hired.  They were asking all sorts of questions about why I wasn't watching, if I had heard of the players, how I felt about them, etc. etc.  I basically told them I followed the Sox, but didn't watch much because of having young children and responsibilities around the house.  I can't remember all the details of the call, but the guts of it was "what can they do to get us to watch?".  That season, the Sox were ravaged by injuries late in the season, so not many on the September roster were household names.  Lo and behold, that off-season they signed Carl Crawford to the most ridiculous contract this side of John Lackey's.  After that call, I'm 100% they signed him only because he was a big name and it would get people to watch.

I don't agree with the 25 players/25 limos thing, though.  I have a feeling a lot of them are good buddies, which sort of becomes the problem.  The inmates are running the asylum.  Love Pedroia, but mouthing off like he did to Bobby V ("That's not how we do things around here") was crap.  Beckett needed to go.  It's good Lackey won't be around this season, because he's an issue, too.  I think those guys have ruled the roost for too long and aren't willing to change.

Hopefully this losing will drive the pink hats away.  None of them knew what it was really like to be a Sox fan.  They're getting their taste now.  And if this drives ticket prices down so that I can actually afford to take my kids in 2 years, then I'm all for it.

And they really need to can "Sweet Caroline", unless they're up in the 8th.  That should also get rid of some of the dead weight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2012)

Agree that Pedrioa was in the wrong saying what he did about Bobby V.  The manager should run the team and get the last say, not the players.  Everyone on this Red Sox team has forgotten that.  Pedrioa is the most likeable guy on the team, but he needs to STFU in those situations.

Then there's Gonzalez with his "People Gotta Eat" comment in regards to the Fried Chicken controversy last year.  Through in his "It wasn't God's plan" for why they didn't make the playoffs and I think he's a complete loser.  Amazing talent, but not a winning mindset. 

From top to bottom the team is all excuses and no personal accountability.  Makes them really difficult to watch.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 24, 2012)

Tickets on stub hub can be had for under $10..http://www.stubhub.com/boston-red-sox-tickets/

Havent done it this season yet, but Ive got to imagine a $10 ticket would be pretty easy to find on the street, especially if you wait till after the first pitch to buy.

The sellouts are for all tickets sold, not actual gate attendance, so I could see that streak continuing.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2012)

soposkier said:


> The sellouts are for all tickets sold, not actual gate attendance, so I could see that streak continuing.



Scalpers aren't going to buy up Tuesday Seattle 4pm game start tickets in early May.   Unless the Sox start giving away thousands of tickets to games like those, the sellout streak ends.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2012)

kickstand said:


> The only thing I could think of that would top this is if, after getting ejected, he came down thru the stands and asked to sit in the owner's seats that are right next to the dugout.  Bud Selig's head would explode.



I missed this part first read.

I would gladly come to Fenway in a Babe Ruth Yankees jersey and sit through endless abuse and beer showers, and pay for it, to see Bud's head explode.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2012)

Guess I need to keep the trash talking of the Sox at a high level.  Played pretty well last night.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 25, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Scalpers aren't going to buy up Tuesday Seattle 4pm game start tickets in early May.   Unless the Sox start giving away thousands of tickets to games like those, the sellout streak ends.



What about the official ticket scalper of the red sox, Acetickets?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2012)

loud volume so adjust before you play-

starts out a little slow but @ 1:28 :blink:



and round 2


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2012)

Geoff said:


> It will be really nice to be able to show up at Fenway and buy tickets from a panicked scalper for 50 cents on the dollar.  I think that is where this team is headed.



They've arrived there.  Apparently there were several hundred tickets on Stubhub yesterday for $3.75


.......yet Henry and Co still called the game a sell out.


----------



## soposkier (May 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> They've arrived there.  Apparently there were several hundred tickets on Stubhub yesterday for $3.75
> 
> 
> .......yet Henry and Co still called the game a sell out.



10 seats together in the grandstand on redsox.com  a few hours before game time as well....I would really like to hear the justification for these sellouts now.  Does Jon Henry just "buy" up the remaining tickets to qualify it as a sellout?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2012)

They "sell" a large percentage of their tickets to Stubhub, who has taken over as the in house scalping agent from Ace tickets.  

So, to the Red Sox, the tickets are "sold" even though actual people don't buy them.  It's pretty comical honestly. 

Despite delivering the first title in 86 years and a 2nd title in 2007, I see Henry becoming the most hated franchise owner in Boston very quickly.  That's no small feat considering Jeremy Jacobs has enjoyed that title for 36 years.


----------



## soposkier (May 4, 2012)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...oves_to_be_a_real_numbers_game/?p1=News_links


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump for Red Sox 2013.  

So the big news is that the Sox are not only keeping pace with the Rays, but that the Sox shocked the MLB by getting Jake Peavy for Iglesias.  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130730&content_id=55318198&vkey=news_bos&c_id=bos

Commentators are saying that this will help the Sox a lot since Bucholz is injured.  

And it seems that A-Rod will be sitting the bench the rest of the season.  Love it.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2013)

Quite a shocka' TB, Red Sox actually making a logically smart deal.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Quite a shocka' TB, Red Sox actually making a logically smart deal.....



It will be logical if the Sox do better in the pitching department, win more games as a result of Peavy, and if Iglesias is not so great at his new team (and the Sox have no problems with SS).

I'm so glad that we are (slowly) forgetting about the trainwreck that was last season.  I like John Farrell and what he is doing but I miss Tito.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> It will be logical if the Sox do better in the pitching department, win more games as a result of Peavy, and if Iglesias is not so great at his new team (and the Sox have no problems with SS).
> 
> I'm so glad that we are (slowly) forgetting about the trainwreck that was last season.  I like John Farrell and what he is doing but I miss Tito.



I like Boston, sorry for thread hijack but since your in Utah is their good minor league team their?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like Boston, sorry for thread hijack but since your in Utah is their good minor league team their?



That's OK, man.  

The *Salt Lake Bees* aren't half bad.  The stadium is nice and like 2 miles from my house.  They are currently leading their division with a 62-49 record.  Not bad.  I think they are affiliated with the Angels.

And like a lot of other things here, they are owned by [the late] Larry H. Miller...who also owns the Jazz.

One thing about SLC that I love: east coast games are all two hours earlier here.  So I can go to bed at a reasonable time.  One thing I hate: no NESN.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> That's OK, man.
> 
> The *Salt Lake Bees* aren't half bad.  The stadium is nice and like 2 miles from my house.  They are currently leading their division with a 62-49 record.  Not bad.  I think they are affiliated with the Angels.
> 
> ...



Cool, about sports I love minor league baseball is fun and cheap. I remember watching hockey and it be done at 9 pm in Utah, that was awesome.


----------

